# Sausage....  chicken...



## richclark (Dec 24, 2020)

Made a batch of “Chicken/basil/garlic/tomato” sausage that, after testing a few small patties was great.  Cased it in natural casings...  and the book Im reading stated, to bring them up to 160...  but I did that and slowly grilled them to reheat them and they were starting to break. Bummed


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2020)

Looks and sounds like a good Sausage...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Dec 25, 2020)

Agreed, looks and sounds good!  160 IT seems high to me.  How long there?  Also, ice bath after?  I SV'd some weissurst which was 50% chicken and went 3hr @140F and honestly was perfect.  I would say at 160F you got some fat out that ultimately caught fire and popped the skins in the grill.  I don't see guys talking about it but there is still SOME fat out occuring at these SV low temps.  I ran some snack stick for 3hrs at 152F and had plenty of fat out.  Nearly ruined.


----------



## richclark (Dec 25, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Agreed, looks and sounds good!  160 IT seems high to me.  How long there?  Also, ice bath after?  I SV'd some weissurst which was 50% chicken and went 3hr @140F and honestly was perfect.  I would say at 160F you got some fat out that ultimately caught fire and popped the skins in the grill.  I don't see guys talking about it but there is still SOME fat out occuring at these SV low temps.  I ran some snack stick for 3hrs at 152F and had plenty of fat out.  Nearly ruined.


Yea, 140 seems better...  they may have needed to be pulled @ 160. Not 2 hours at 160...  I decided to try again  at 140 or so... thx


----------



## tallbm (Dec 25, 2020)

richclark said:


> Made a batch of “Chicken/basil/garlic/tomato” sausage that, after testing a few small patties was great.  Cased it in natural casings...  and the book Im reading stated, to bring them up to 160...  but I did that and slowly grilled them to reheat them and they were starting to break. Bummed



Hi there and welcome!

I too recently did my first chicken sausage in the SV (first sausage in SV for me period) and dropped them in around 151F and let them go to 165F over the next hour and a half and got COMPLETE fat out :(
Things were crumbly grainy, etc.   These were skinless too.  Such a waste.
My smoked chicken sausages came out fine.
I need to figure out how to walk the temp up in SV without fat out for the future.


----------

